

Why being a VC sucks. Advice to anyone who wants to get into venture capital - frankdenbow
http://www.thisisgoingtobebig.com/blog/2013/7/8/why-being-a-vc-sucks-advice-to-anyone-who-wants-to-get-into.html

======
officialjunk
i feel like almost any job comes along with a list of at least 10 reasons why
it's not fun. and some of the list in this article doesn't seem that bad...

disclaimer: i am not a vc, so what do i know?

